# Fireboard/UltraQ/DynaQ questions



## Three B's (May 10, 2021)

Looking at the LSG 36" and wondering if the fireboard option (or another fan) is worth it.  I know a lot of folks use these with various charcoal smokers but I am wondering if they are worth it for off sets?  For those that are using fans on theirs do you use it when burning wood as well as charcoal?


----------



## Nole4L (May 10, 2021)

Three B's said:


> Looking at the LSG 36" and wondering if the fireboard option (or another fan) is worth it.  I know a lot of folks use these with various charcoal smokers but I am wondering if they are worth it for off sets?  For those that are using fans on theirs do you use it when burning wood as well as charcoal?


Not first hand experience.....but  guy who used to work for me had the Fireboard with the fan option on his offset.  Whenever he shared the cooking links with me it was as steady as can be.  I'm more traditional but this looks like it worked as promised.


----------



## MadMax281 (May 10, 2021)

I used the fan on my LSG 36 when I started a long smoke for a brisket. I used some FOGO lump and some hickory chunks mixed throughout the LSG charcoal basket. It should have given me 8 hours. Was at the end of the last row just after 4 hours. The fan worked great. Kept a steady temp. Just a bit hot. I attribute the quick burn and high temp on the lump charcoal. Also the fan got a tad hot and would not shut down. I have not used the fan or charcoal basket since. The Fireboard 2 Drive on the other hand I would never give up. I just use the LSG Fire Management Basket with splits since. Hope this helps.


----------



## bmudd14474 (May 10, 2021)

Fireboard is well worth it.


----------



## Alphonse (May 11, 2021)

I have two LSG's and both have fan ports.  For the cost to add it to an order, it is a no-brainer.  

I do not use a fan on splits.  But I do use it with a charcoal basket and it works extremely well.   I use Fireboard exclusively coupled with a PitBull fan (BBQ Guru).


----------



## JWFokker (May 16, 2021)

I got the Lavalock controller for my offset vertical because of the high output fan, but I don't need Wi-Fi and many people want that feature. I already have a bluetooth temp probe that I use on my other cookers that I can plunk down if I need to. The Lavalock controller beeps loud enough so I don't bother most of the time with the Bluetooth probe.

I do supplement the fire with lump charcoal so the temp doesn't fall off a cliff as fast when the wood burns down.


----------

